

A word cloud of the top 1000 most common passwords - alexcasalboni
http://i.imgur.com/FImcPiG.png

======
jonifico
Some of these are pretty odd. 'trustno1', 'killer' and all the curse words are
among my favorites.

------
astletron
You reckon you could have guessed the input to this word cloud without being
told what it was?

